

What burglars steal - and how they get in [data] - charlief
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/oct/22/burglary-statistics-police-crime-data

======
KoZeN
The fact that 57% of burglaries happen whilst someone is at home is
disturbing. I always felt that home security was a market that had a lot of
potential for a new start-up and these stats re-affirm that view to be honest.

Time to get my thinking cap back on!

~~~
konad
I've been robbed three times.

First time was a knock at the door, opened it, got rushed by three guys "we've
come for the computers". (haha I had moved house half an hour before! - true)

Second time I'd rushed to go to the toilet when I came home, forgot to go back
and lock the door, someone came in and took a couple of cameras.

Third time I was out (last weekend 7.30pm), came home to my front door boarded
up. They had kicked it through but my neighbours heard the noise, called the
cops. No-one there when they arrived and nothing taken !

~~~
mahmud
Unfortunate :-|

Move to a safer area.

~~~
konad
The last one was the most surprising, burglar smash .....

Even with those losses I'm still up from never buying home insurance :)

------
charlief
Direct link to the Google spreadsheet and raw source for those interested:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=rBr7dAyoDnHED9VPDTTq...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=rBr7dAyoDnHED9VPDTTqjlw#gid=0)

<http://rds.homeoffice.gov.uk/rds/crimeew0910_tables_bvv.html>

